# Platz Cigarillo



## Unkl Platz (11/12/18)

Have a go and let me know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (11/12/18)

Again, DIYers can't mix a recipe unless they know what flavours you are using.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Larry (11/12/18)

Mix master: https://www.mixcloud.com/unkl/

Drums 5%
Synth 2%
Hazelnut 34%

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## SmokeyJoe (11/12/18)

Unkl Platz said:


> View attachment 153562
> 
> Have a go and let me know.


Bud please supply each flavour house against each flavour, i.e. tfa, fa, etc

Reactions: Like 1


----------

